

Poisoned Google image searches becoming a problem - pwg
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=10989

======
m0nastic
Just noticed this for the first time tonight. I was ordering Chinese food and
wanted to try something new, so I Google image searched for a couple of
dishes. Almost every one I clicked on tried to install malware. For the
record, apparently Beef Chow Foon is an attractive malware target.

~~~
ElbertF
Silly me, I had to go see it for myself and now my Linux machine is apparently
affected: <http://i.imgur.com/YVE3e.png>. Funny that they chose "opensuse-
antivirus" as the domain name.

------
biot
A great feature would be for Google to retain the checksum of the page at the
time it was indexed and pass that along to the browser (eg: Chrome). If the
checksums don't match, the browser can do a background call for Google to re-
fetch the page and recalculate the checksum. If the checksums still don't
match display a warning message to the user.

There would likely be some work required to weed out false positives from
things like dynamic content, so perhaps only non-text parts should be
checksummed... but if one of the biggest issues is malware sites serving up an
innocuous page to Google crawlers instead of the malware-filled page that is
served to users, something like that would be a good initial sanity check.

------
benologist
Google Image search has always been pretty dodgy for me. It's obvious a lot of
sites are gaming it w/ celebrity pics for instance, the resulting pages often
don't have the image or they break out of the google previewing frame and go
to a paid registration page for whatever site.

------
calebmpeterson
I've been seeing this behavior from Google Image Search for a few months now

